# What?



## Big Don (Jan 8, 2013)

What?


----------



## Big Don (Jan 8, 2013)

This is genius:
22


----------



## seasoned (Jan 9, 2013)

Ok, I thought this was hilarious and was enjoying it when my wife came in to say bye on her way to work. At that point she asked what was so funny, to which I said, this video. At that point I had watched it already and she said if it's not too long start it up again. Half way into it and without even a grin, she says well off to work. As she was walking out she says "I don't get it". To which I said, of course, after she was gone, *"exactly"*.


----------



## granfire (Jan 9, 2013)

seasoned said:


> Ok, I thought this was hilarious and was enjoying it when my wife came in to say bye on her way to work. At that point she asked what was so funny, to which I said, this video. At that point I had watched it already and she said if it's not too long start it up again. Half way into it and without even a grin, she says well off to work. As she was walking out she says "I don't get it". To which I said, of course, after she was gone, *"exactly"*.



LOL, must be a guy thing then. I didn't get it either.


----------



## seasoned (Jan 9, 2013)

granfire said:


> LOL, must be a guy thing then. I didn't get it either.



*Exactly!*


----------



## seasoned (Jan 9, 2013)

granfire said:


> LOL, must be a guy thing then. I didn't get it either.





seasoned said:


> *Exactly!*



oops forgot the


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jan 9, 2013)

granfire said:


> LOL, must be a guy thing then. I didn't get it either.


It must be.


----------



## Sukerkin (Jan 9, 2013)

Fear not, ladies of Martial Talk, I didn't think it was funny either - I got it, it was just not my thing when it comes to humour.


----------



## seasoned (Jan 9, 2013)

Sukerkin said:


> Fear not, ladies of Martial Talk, I didn't think it was funny either - I got it, it was just not my thing when it comes to humour.



What!


----------



## Sukerkin (Jan 9, 2013)

:chuckles:  It is well that I hold you in such high regard my friend .


----------



## Big Don (Jan 9, 2013)

Sukerkin said:


> Fear not, ladies of Martial Talk, I didn't think it was funny either - I got it, it was just not my thing when it comes to humour.



If GD Dr Who was inexplicably deafened...


----------

